# Boys that keep Tarantulas



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

This is mostly so you boys don't feel left out :whistling2:

Let's see ya then!


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i need more


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ally said:


> This is mostly so you boys don't feel left out :whistling2:
> 
> Let's see ya then!


We want to see you girls too! 

But here's me, i'm the one in the middle looking pissed and fugly :|


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Go on then this is my mug so people know who i am at the expo's










Forgot i had that poncey chavvi thing in my hair lol (was the hairdressers idea as it was my birthday)


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Me camping it up Hard Rock style in Washington DC


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairly old picture, my hair's alot shorter now!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Me:


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Me (left) at my cousins wedding last year










Andy


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm no looker, but I photograph even worse... I can't actually find a current photograph that wouldn't drag the standard of this thread through the dirt :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm no looker, but I photograph even worse... I can't actually find a current photograph that wouldn't drag the standard of this thread through the dirt :lol2:


nope.. you have to play too!!.. go fetch! :lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

blue steel...









This one was at Chester zoo messing around in the broken down jeep...looks pretty real and action packed though huh! lol


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

woo we have some good looking guys in here. Being about 20 years older than the average rfuk-er, I hope it's acceptable to say that without being thought of as too pervy. :gasp:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

here i am 








hi all


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Log in | Facebook

me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Me


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> nope.. you have to play too!!.. go fetch! :lol2:


She's right y'know... 



Peacemaker1987 said:


> image
> blue steel...
> 
> image
> This one was at Chester zoo messing around in the broken down jeep...looks pretty real and action packed though huh! lol


Knowing that it was a broken down jeep makes that picture so much better too!



garlicpickle said:


> woo we have some good looking guys in here. Being about 20 years older than the average rfuk-er, I hope it's acceptable to say that without being thought of as too pervy. :gasp:


It's probably true, the rest of us have to just think it...


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

this is me this morning, waiting for some new spids to turn up. in all my fuzzy glory.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol, it was rather funny as there were a few foreigners watching close by whilst i was acting like a tool.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, it was rather funny as there were a few foreigners watching close by whilst i was acting like a tool.


Ha ha quality lovin the 'swerve to avoid the old lady'' face lol:2thumb:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Ha ha quality lovin the 'swerve to avoid the old lady'' face lol:2thumb:


lol cheers, i was going for some sort of rambo/die hard type action shot!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Now here is a man who likes to have fun!! :2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now heres a lad who's decided he liked strait vodka two much :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Why am I drunk in _every_ picture of me?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

i only seem to have one or two b4 im drunk then loads like that ^ lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

This will have to do, I'm the one on the right with the red and black braces.


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

**

ME!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Why am I drunk in _every_ picture of me?


I often wonder this, but i know it is coz i hate my picture being taken unless i am acting like a dick or am drunk lol



666 said:


> ME!
> 
> image


You look a bit like another forummer called Phil:lol2:


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

*teeny*

is that gd lol?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Me....


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

You guys are all so young.

Make way for an old fart. I wont be wearing the hat at the BTS show.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lovin the hat dude :2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I recon we should all wear an odd hat at the bts make us easyer to spot! lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

666 said:


> is that gd lol?


Yus, i suppose so, he is quite hawt 


Lucky Eddie said:


> You guys are all so young.
> 
> Make way for an old fart. I wont be wearing the hat at the BTS show.
> 
> image


Loving that pic


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> I recon we should all wear an odd hat at the bts make us easyer to spot! lol


Im easy to spot as i have the baby lol. Will definately keep my eyes open 4 some of u.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> I recon we should all wear an odd hat at the bts make us easyer to spot! lol


This! This is a gooood plan.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ally said:


> This! This is a gooood plan.


Everyone can spot you as you tower above most of us :lol2:


----------



## karenscollie (Aug 12, 2008)

By eck,:whistling2: Oooer you you too:lol2:


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> We want to see you girls too!
> 
> But here's me, i'm the one in the middle looking pissed and fugly :|
> 
> image


----------



## karenscollie (Aug 12, 2008)

What a fantastic smile you have :lol2:


aussiesk8 said:


> Me (left) at my cousins wedding last year
> 
> image
> 
> Andy


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

:gasp:somone appreciated my hat idea:gasp:


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

Well this is me 

















And this is me on stage a while back, don't remember the venue, think it was Cambridge Junction though.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> Well this is me
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Awesome piccies and great taste in guitar lol. What kind of music do you play?


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers :2thumb:

Check it out - Alita's Curse

That picture was actually taken back when I was in Miss Black America though, that's not happening anymore, Alita's Curse is my main thing and I'm frontman as well as guitarist.

Hope ya like, if ya do tell your mates! : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Check it out - Alita's Curse
> 
> ...


Lol very cheeky promotion there haha. I used to promote glam bands but stopped when my band split. Im Motley Crue mad lol.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

your pretty good on the geetar m8  i like ur drummers style 2 propa heavy on the crash:2thumb: will recomend


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll have to lower the standard here I think...



















and not such a recent photo...


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha, yeah well, gotta push it when ya can eh? :whistling2:

Cheers dude, glad you like - Kris is an amazing drummer yeah, unfortunately he's got an injured wrist right now so we've had to take some time off.

We should be popping up on The Discovery Channel soon though - filmed something at Kentish Town forum for Stephen Hawking's Universe - he wanted to explain his theory on the problems with time travel, and thought using guitar and microphone feedback to represent it would be a cool way to explain it, it was pretty sweet - pyrotechnics in the speakers, the whole shebang! 

I aint got sky though I can't bloody watch it!!:bash:

Got a few pics from the shoot somewhere....


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, here ya go

Check the exploding speaker on the right.

























Was a tres cool day :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres my newest spider convert. My 8 month son Ewan:




























He has 5 spiders and a snake lol.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Heres my newest spider convert. My 8 month son Ewan:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awwww the cutest baby in the whole wide world :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Awwww the cutest baby in the whole wide world :flrt::flrt:


Hehehe hes cuter dressed as a spider .


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes he is, hehe, cutest baby ever, even if he did aquire a taste for my hair :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Yes he is, hehe, cutest baby ever, even if he did aquire a taste for my hair :lol2:


Hehe its not his fault he really liked you.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dont have an ts but plan on getting a few inverts heres me


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Heres my newest spider convert. My 8 month son Ewan:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He's cute as hell Selina :flrt::flrt:

While we are showing off our little spider keepers. This is my little monster Owen, he has a little cambridgei and a 4ft ish snakie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TEENY said:


> He's cute as hell Selina :flrt::flrt:
> 
> While we are showing off our little spider keepers. This is my little monster Owen, he has a little cambridgei and a 4ft ish snakie :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> image


Thanks hun. Yours looks like a bundle of mischief lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Thanks hun. Yours looks like a bundle of mischief lol


He is but i wouldn't change him for the world lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TEENY said:


> He is but i wouldn't change him for the world lol


Boys are always better than girls


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Boys are always better than girls


Yup, i am kinda scared of little girls lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Loving that pic


Thanx Hun...............but I think you should have gone to specsavers.


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Had to rob an old one from my facebook....


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Ewan looks squishy.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Thanx Hun...............but I think you should have gone to specsavers.


Tis a great pic, i love fun ones. <osat pics of me on here are of me being a tit:lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

TEENY said:


> <osat pics of me on here are of me being a tit:lol2:


Too true!!!!!!!! 

I've just remembered the shaving foam on the eyebrows!!!!!!

It still makes me chuckle.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Ewan looks squishy.


Hes quite squishy atm and loves cuddles


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's me. Although I only have a B. smithi sling, does that really count as a T keeper? lol.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^It's a tarantula isn't it.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

me:


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Check it out - Alita's Curse
> 
> ...


I swear I saw Miss Black America once... did you support the Eighties Matchbox at the Garage yeeeeeeeeears ago????


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> That picture was actually taken back when I was in Miss Black America


Ah, that name rings bells. I'm a Bury lad myself and I'm sure I saw the band play a couple of times.


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

To the two above posts - yeah we supported them but I only played with them at the Astoria, the previous guitarist played the Garage gig - I played ther Astoria in '-04 if i remember right, us, The Others, 80's Matchbox, Buzzcocks and the Libertines, Love Music Hate Racism benefit.

Danhalen - Bury lad eh? Sweet :2thumb: where did you see us then mate? Also, where' in Bury's good fort Tarantulas? Only place I know is the one attached to a little aquatics shop near Fornham St Martin, anywhere else I can check out when I'm back in Bezza?


----------



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

citizen_smithi said:


> Well this is me


I feel like I know you from somewhere :hmm:

These are probably the only 2 decent(ish) recent(ish) pics I've got... middle bottom:-









Doing what I do best (drinking, that is)









:blush:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I just found a better pic! Looking good...










and this one...


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

this is me


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

nice scarf


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mayock69 said:


> this is me
> 
> image
> 
> image











:whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Log in | Facebook

Me, sadly.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

me in my local... excuse all my crumbs... also my beard is alot more like a badgers arse since this was taken...


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

me yesterday before shopping and cinema:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

bobby said:


> image
> :whistling2:


 lol :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mayock69 said:


> lol :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:blush:

Just reminded me of him :lol2:

I would like to publicly state that I do NOT watch Big Brother!!!!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Me with hair.

More recent pic


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn this is a good thread! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? :gasp:

Here's me...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ash looking very... umm, crazy as always :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'll try to upload a pic or two later but I dont really have many recent ones


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

PRS said:


> Ash looking very... umm, crazy as always :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'll try to upload a pic or two later but I dont really have many recent ones


Haha, you know it Peter  

And yey!  Go take some recent ones!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm only kidding obviously Ash, good picture  And I dont have any recent ones I'll take some later, unsure if I posted this though.. Fairly old, my hair's quite long now and I dont normally have it flat lol. What the hell 

I dont smile for pics generally, but this one is bad :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've seen that one, and it was in full colour:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

:no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Too true!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've just remembered the shaving foam on the eyebrows!!!!!!
> 
> It still makes me chuckle.


I LOVE that pic :2thumb:


Jamie said:


> I just found a better pic! Looking good...
> 
> image


LOVE it !!!!


AshMashMash said:


> Damn this is a good thread! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? :gasp:
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> image


You still look squishy :flrt:



PRS said:


> I'm only kidding obviously Ash, good picture  And I dont have any recent ones I'll take some later, unsure if I posted this though.. Fairly old, my hair's quite long now and I dont normally have it flat lol. What the hell
> 
> I dont smile for pics generally, but this one is bad :blush:
> 
> image


Aww you are all growdid up, i see a little face fuzz :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TEENY said:


> You still look squishy :flrt:


In a "squishy murderer" sort of way? 



TEENY said:


> Aww you are all growdid up, i see a little face fuzz :2thumb:


I agree... you need a shave Peter! Hehe :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> In a "squishy murderer" sort of way?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... you need a shave Peter! Hehe :2thumb:


Yus in a 
" aw let me pinch those little cheekies before you stab me' kinda way


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Yus in a
> " aw let me pinch those little cheekies before you stab me' kinda way


I actually lolled! hahaha  YEY!

Also, I just realised... sorry, but I shouldn't have posted my pic here... I don't keep any tarantulas  Only scorps. The thread title is suprisingly specific


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I actually lolled! hahaha  YEY!
> 
> Also, I just realised... sorry, but I shouldn't have posted my pic here... I don't keep any tarantulas  Only scorps. The thread title is suprisingly specific


Tis ok i think that scorps count too they are just as cool 
I has a new one  I put up some pics of it and my horseheads recently


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Tis ok i think that scorps count too they are just as cool
> I has a new one  I put up some pics of it and my horseheads recently


Ooh wicked! I shall go take a look-see after my lunch  And after QI flrt


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Lmao that pic was ages back, I cba with shaving I'm letting it grow lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I just took some a while back, having my haircut later as it's a freaking mess so excuse that lol  Also in black a white, was playing about with it and cant get the colour back :bash: I'll get some proper ones later when my hair's alright


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Ooh wicked! I shall go take a look-see after my lunch  And after QI flrt


She is very cute, so are the horse heads actually 



PRS said:


> Lmao that pic was ages back, I cba with shaving I'm letting it grow lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I just took some a while back, having my haircut later as it's a freaking mess so excuse that lol  Also in black a white, was playing about with it and cant get the colour back :bash: I'll get some proper ones later when my hair's alright
> 
> ...


Naw your little pet caterpillar is cute


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Imagine scorps had webs :gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> Imagine scorps had webs :gasp:


That would be awesome !!!!!!! Although they are pretty clumsy so the web wouldn't last long lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Damn this is a good thread! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? :gasp:
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> image


It's a good one I'll give it that, but I've seen better pictures of you Ash.

Nice touch with the knife though...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> It's a good one I'll give it that, but I've seen better pictures of you Ash.
> 
> Nice touch with the knife though...


Hehe, thanks Toby  

It was the 18+ thread this week... most recent pic of me, so I thought it was relevant to add!

You've only added one pic of your good self sir :gasp: And I've seen better pics too


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> We want to see you girls too!
> 
> But here's me, i'm the one in the middle looking pissed and fugly :|
> 
> image


Still looking for the fugly one :roll:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Damn this is a good thread! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? :gasp:
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> image


Hahhaha this is the guy that appears in front of me at shows :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> Still looking for the fugly one :roll:


The one in the middle with giant drunk lips :|


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The one in the middle with giant drunk lips :|


:notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Hahhaha this is the guy that appears in front of me at shows :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The one in the middle with giant drunk lips :|


Still lost!!!!


ok i see...

yeah ok you is fugly :neutral:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha!


Its true . I need another scorp as mark has given up on them and i dont want him to.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> Still lost!!!!
> 
> 
> ok i see...
> ...


I'm fuglier than a ugler fugler! :|


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm fuglier than a ugler fugler! :|


oh sssssssh :whip:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm fuglier than a ugler fugler! :|


Oh well looks like we have something in common


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Oh well looks like we have something in common


You are both members of KISS?

Wheres his makeup?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bobby said:


> You are both members of KISS?
> 
> Wheres his makeup?


Ewwww i hate Kiss lol.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Ewwww i hate Kiss lol.


:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bobby said:


> :lol2:


They are a bunch of ignorant t:censor:ts


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> They are a bunch of ignorant t:censor:ts


You know them?
:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bobby said:


> You know them?
> :lol2:


Nope but iv had a bad encounter with them and since then i havent been able to stand them.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Damn this is a good thread! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? :gasp:
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> image


That is one cool pic dood :2thumb:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

this is me, i think this link works :S

Dan Bellini's Photos | Facebook


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> That is one cool pic dood :2thumb:


Haha, ty! :no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

this be a few pics of me...

IT'S COUSIN IT!



















and a photo I literally just found on my photobucket, seemingly in my bathroom, and yet...I have no memory of taking it, looks fairly recent, probably last autumn some time... and I note that my head is at the same angle with the same plain expression. Clearly my automatic taking self photo mode, I don't do smiles for cameras...can't fake it at all, I'm terrible. Also below my hair almost seems fake no? weird and kinda frizzy..but weird....the texture is wrong..dunno...it's not right I say, when I take this! Where did it come from!? Why am I lacking a top! I'm not wet so I didn't just get out the shower....Curse my memory...and oh my god I do have chubby cheeks! WAHHH!!! ooh...these pics cam up huge, wtf photobucket I said 640x480 or something im sure, meh cba with it.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Few pics of moi!








Giant flutterby on my face!








LOL








:2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump so people recognise each uva


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I say we need updated piccies


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok this is me, I'm the one instigating the drinking........ Lost a couple a stone since this pic tho


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I say we need updated piccies


I think we also need pics of the girls who frequent this section....:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Willenium said:


> I think we also need pics of the girls who frequent this section....:2thumb:


You already know what i look like lmao


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

someone bump up the girls who keep Ts thread lol i was tryna find it but got sidetracked into the 18+ bit lol

plus that photo of me is the onli 1 i look half good in n no not the one where ive got my head in a bucket and am paralectic


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> someone bump up the girls who keep Ts thread lol i was tryna find it but got sidetracked into the 18+ bit lol
> 
> plus that photo of me is the onli 1 i look half good in n no not the one where ive got my head in a bucket and am paralectic


 chav:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

This is me a few weeks ago in India(right hand side).. the morning after being completely owned by a 2 bottles of Indian Whisky... man that day is a blur!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> This is me a few weeks ago in India(right hand side).. the morning after being completely owned by a 2 bottles of Indian Whisky... man that day is a blur!
> 
> image


 
propper Irishman wearing green


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

lol it is the Northern Ireland football shirt.. and from all the pics and videos, it seems that I am wearing a different football shirt each day (I brought about 8 Linfield shirts lol). The Dalai Lama spotted me straight away as well, and remembered that I was wearing the white NI away shirt when he was in Belfast. On the last day I wore a regular shirt though....


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in page 6 if u wanna,keep an eye,out for,me at kempton I cant upload any more laptops broke and cant do it on my phone


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> lol it is the Northern Ireland football shirt.. and from all the pics and videos, it seems that I am wearing a different football shirt each day (I brought about 8 Linfield shirts lol). The Dalai Lama spotted me straight away as well, and remembered that I was wearing the white NI away shirt when he was in Belfast. On the last day I wore a regular shirt though....


Will you be coming across for the Kempton show ??? 



jaykickboxer said:


> I'm in page 6 if u wanna,keep an eye,out for,me at kempton I cant upload any more laptops broke and cant do it on my phone


I'll be looking for ya Jay, I just got the wife to give me a flat top sick of the long hair lol so yup i'll be easy to spot.....


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

here is a photo of me about 6 months ago, (obviously shorts-summer)

with my Dad an two sons

in case you were wondering, i am the handsome one, second from the right

i am a bit different now, got a skinhead













thats not a gold tooth gleeming, just trick photography

cheers Kev


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> here is a photo of me about 6 months ago, (obviously shorts-summer)
> 
> with my Dad an two sons
> 
> ...


Is that a mars bar in your pocket or a penis in your pocket haha

O n dr3d shut up yea blud or ill merk u lol cumin on ere actin all big and ting haha


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Will you be coming across for the Kempton show ???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for ya Jay, I just got the wife to give me a flat top sick of the long hair lol so yup i'll be easy to spot.....


Yeh il be sure to say hello!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to, but it would mean a flight or a bus journey, and I couldn't really afford that and have to pay for a hotel etc

Maybe next year though.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> Is that a mars bar in your pocket or a penis in your pocket haha
> 
> O n dr3d shut up yea blud or ill merk u lol cumin on ere actin all big and ting haha


no! just pleased to see you Josh:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> I would love to, but it would mean a flight or a bus journey, and I couldn't really afford that and have to pay for a hotel etc
> 
> Maybe next year though.


 
Thats a real shame, but I live 10 minutes from Gatwick could always pick u up lol


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I will put the suggestion to the boss, and see what she says.. However with my last trip being so recent, I'm not expecting a favourable answer.. but you never know.. wives can surprise you sometimes


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> Is that a mars bar in your pocket or a penis in your pocket haha


Wonders why brownj6709 would even notice that????

cough


























*****!:lol2:*


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't ask, don't tell...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> no! just pleased to see you Josh:mf_dribble:


:lol2: bit apprehensive bout meetin ya at kempton now :lol2:

n BP you got a problem with ***'s or somthing?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> :lol2: bit apprehensive bout meetin ya at kempton now :lol2:
> 
> n BP you got a problem with ***'s or somthing?


 

I love to smoke a good ***


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

it me ... i should have titled it "mug" :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

TCBT said:


> image
> 
> it me ... i should have titled it "mug" :lol2:


 ither that or there really was somethink intrestin in the corner of the room lol 

n dr3d be more specific lol ciggarette, bum or gun lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

i know its emo and cheesy but its the only one I have...lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> dr3d be more specific lol ciggarette, bum or gun lol


Now there is where it would become political cigs guns but no bums :lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> ither that or there really was somethink intrestin in the corner of the room lol
> 
> n dr3d be more specific lol ciggarette, bum or gun lol



lol :2thumb:


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

well here is my mush for you all too enjoy............or not lol


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Now there is where it would become political cigs guns but no bums :lol2:


:lol2: Btw you dont fancy adding a t. sp burgandy to your order from me do ya


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> :lol2: Btw you dont fancy adding a t. sp burgandy to your order from me do ya


Could possibly be, all depends on cash and if I can walk will be in hospital having opp day before  pics an a price please......


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

me about a year ago


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> n BP you got a problem with ***'s or somthing?


yes! I do not like people smokeing around me unless I have set them on fire myself.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

citizen_smithi said:


> Ha ha, yeah well, gotta push it when ya can eh? :whistling2:
> 
> Cheers dude, glad you like - Kris is an amazing drummer yeah, unfortunately he's got an injured wrist right now so we've had to take some time off.
> 
> ...


i just saw this on channel four last night! how wierd i only read this thread yesterday too!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> :lol2: bit apprehensive bout meetin ya at kempton now :lol2:
> 
> n BP you got a problem with ***'s or somthing?


if thats what happens when i see that lovely pattern in your hair, what am i going to be like in person?:mf_dribble:

:lol2:just make sure you got clean underwear on:lol2:

see you next week

cheers Kev: victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Owen my youngest 
He has a Trinadad Chevron which he feeds, cleans and waters( which i hasten to add is with my total help and supervision lol)
Best looking spider keeper on here


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my boy, Kaiden... he is only 2 and a half now, but has his own wee spider (G. Rosea sling), which is called Star.. and he chooses its food very carefully, and draws pictures of her (?).
We had just watched WWF, and were wrestling :2thumb:










The big ugly one is me..


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

me well into the 15 hour sponsored charity tattoo I did last year(think it was last year lol)


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> if thats what happens when i see that lovely pattern in your hair, what am i going to be like in person?:mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:just make sure you got clean underwear on:lol2:
> 
> ...


 
Haha cya at kempton mate ill be the one in the large metal box


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry only photo i have is on my facebook but i am a t' keeper i have 5 and that is no way near enough yet :lol2:


----------

